# cud slinging, possible azalea poisoning



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I just went out to find that two of my goats are slinging cud. They followed me up to my mom's house yesterday and probably ate some of the azaleas, based on what I know is up there and my search on here. Will them slinging their cud be enough to rid it from their system? I don't know how to tube a goat to get any sort of oil down them. Is this a wait it out and see type thing, or a call the vet immediately type thing? :help


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

:help :help :help :help

I talked to the vet. They said if it was severe, I needed to bring her in to tube her. How do I know if it is severe? I don't know how much she ate. 

AC repair men are here. DH is at the store. No cell phone. I'm home w/4 children and these sick does. Really don't want to pay for an emergency farm visit and I can't see me loading everyone up myself and taking off right now, but will head up there after DH comes home if necessary (and learn to tube while at it). So, how do I know if she needs to be tubed or if it will just work itself out? Amount of vomit? Other symptoms? One is acting fine now, but another one is still slinging cud and every time she does, she cries about it.

:help :help :help :help


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

GIVE them some probios and Fortified B Complex would also drench with some Baking soda So hard to tell you via the net and discriptions as to whether an emergency or not.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

How much baking soda? Mix with water and put in syringe?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wet your finger and get a good glob and put inside her cheek now I drench the youngins but on a large doe just put a glob in there. and leave some out free choice. Make sure she is drinking


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

The first one has stopped slinging cud and is drinking. The second one to start is still doing it, and cries every time. The third one has just started. BS is out free choice. Now to put this baby down long enough to put a glob in each of them and start the probios... Why does my husband have to be out now?!?!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

how are they tonight?


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

The first one is acting totally fine now. The second one still acts not up to snuff, but is eating. The third one is now standing by herself and slinging cud. Only one of the kids, a buckling, seems to be ill, but he's not bad off. I got the BS & probios in... DH was out there grabbing chickens when the goats were eating the azaleas and he said they didn't get much. So, hopefully they'll all be fine when they get it out of their systems, and never eat azaleas again! If my mom won't let me rip out her rhododendrons and azaleas, we just won't ever visit while the goats are out again.

We found where some of my mom's chickens were hiding eggs and collected them. Throwing them against the rocks was a great stress reliever.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a goat in Oregon years ago that would head straight for the rhododendrons if she got loose. Never ate enough to make her sick, but she never learned, either. So you'll have to remain vigilant.

Tom


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, now I'm wondering. I read this article:

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_BewareAzaleas.pdf

It says "Gastric signs develop first"... so now that the the cud slinging episode is over, do I need to sleep in the barn to watch for more?

...remembering Linda (mamatomany)'s buck that ate the horse poop after eating mountain laurel, which is in the same family... thankfully, no horse poop here, but guess I need to check temperatures...


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I found this:

•Give large quantities of strong cold tea. The tannic acids will precipitate many of the alkaloids and salts of heavy metals. Strong coffee will have similar effects.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Billie,

How is everyone doing now? Sounds like you caught this in time. When Bug was down last week my hubby was out too, fishing, but got home quickly to help. Seems like whenever there is an ER that we are left holding the bag by ourselves! 

Paula mentioned a strong tea which happened to make me think of this: Try adding some lavender if you have it to make a tea and mix it in with the other. I used this on my youngest grandson the other night who is almost 4 months old, who has colic a lot. He started crying and it got worse. I dug out my herbal books and found a remedy for colic, lavender tea. I gave him a weak brew and soon after he relaxed, stopped crying and was back to smiling. I'm thinking the lavender may help with the stomach pain and digestion with your doe. The only other remedy I can add is to try milk thistle seeds if it gets worse. 


Hugs and hope she gets better soon for you.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Been a rough night--more in the house than out. You'd think the baby ate azaleas! (She didn't!) The two milkers were fine this morning (and the one that has been such a jerk was begging to be milked b/c the machine has increased her production! Yeah!) but the dry yearling is not looking so well. Up, pooping, but somewhat bloated. This will be my morning project...


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

She's looking SO much better now!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH am so glad!!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

So, think the milk is safe to drink???


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonder if it is even going to taste good? Also, if you gave banamine or other drugs take that into consideration. I might be more picky than most, but anything like that gets 3 day withdrawal minimum for human consumption. (I clabber it and give it to the chickens if/when I have no bottle babies.)


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Only the dry yearling got meds. I tried 4 oz of it. We'll see if I start slinging my cud tomorrow.  (Might help get rid of the extra baby weight?!  )


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

If only....it were that easy!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to hear she is better!


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

let me know how that cud slinging works for the baby weight . . .

I'm glad your goaters are better, too.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I haven't started slinging cud yet!  Thanks! I'm so glad they're better, too!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah good to hear the goats are better.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Your a lucky girl....mine had poisioning and then proceeded to try to correct his tummy issue by eatinga mound o horse poop and never came back around  I'm glad your's did


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember that, Linda, and actually went back and looked at your thread to see if you reported various stages of the reaction prior to the horse poop episode b/c I wanted to know what to watch for w/my girls, since Mountain Laurel and Azalea are both in the Rhododendron family. Since the dose makes the poison, I'm certain your buck ate more than my does did. How's your new buckling?


----------

